# Attachment style test



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Avoidance of closeness 59 / 100


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

80...
but I was unsure of how to answer many questions, I feel relatively safe in the romantic relationship I am in now, some questions I answered more generally though, and often I am drawn in both directions. Not very surprising though.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

24

Relationship Attachment Style Test - Snapshot Report

Whether it involves emotional expression or developing a deep intimate bond, you're the type of person who is very at ease getting close to a partner. You are also comfortable relying on your partner when necessary, as well has having him/her dependent upon you in times of need.


----------



## BeBeJK (May 10, 2017)

ENFP. “Avoidance of closeness “ was 53 on short test. The longer test was interesting and eye opening. I’m a little more avoidant than I would have guessed. I think perhaps this comes from back to back relationships that ended up badly and tweaked my fear of being abandoned (childhood based from my mother) to add avoidant. Preoccupied with a significant other is correct. I spend all my time trying to not let imperfections run them off and worrying they will.


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

I guess it is reasonably close to how I feel .....


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Snapshot Report







*Avoidance of Closeness*














*29*















Whether it involves emotional expression or developing a deep intimate bond, you're the type of person who is very at ease getting close to a partner. You are also comfortable relying on your partner when necessary, as well has having him/her dependent upon you in times of need.

This is due to years of experience in unstable and unhealthy relationships as well as having been married for 15 years and divorced. I admit sometimes it is easier to answer the test questions than it is to actually be in the situations they describe.


----------

